# Yamaha Grizzly 700



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Anybody got one? Thinking of upgrading my Foreman to one of these and looking for some feedback from people who have one.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

My buddy has one he likes it, what are you looking for more power?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

If you're looking for info on a Grizzly, check out www.grizzlycentral.com


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

More power is really all I'm after. I'll keep the foreman around for my fiancée and as a backup plower.


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

U wont be disappointed.. took me almost 3 years to pull the trigger on getting one.. I got good price and was exactly what I wanted...has tons of power an to me its the smoothest atv I ever rode.. I love it.. wish I would of done it long time ago... I say go for it.. awesome machines.. and fuel injection n power steering are sweet too.. let's us know what u pick n how it turns out


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I think I'm going to wait until next year and get one. Did you buy yours new?


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes bought a 2011 in jan of 2012.. mrsp on it was 9800.. I got it with a 4 year warrenty for 6800.. couldn't pass that up.. love every second I did it


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow where did you find that deal? Thats awesome I would definitely do that now.


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

Was a floor model n they needed it to go.. n my friend is awesome at making deals...he worked em over good..


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know if Grizzlies have independant rear suspension, do they? That's the only type of machine I'd have. And also a minimum of a front differential lock. So, for me, between the independant rear suspension and true all wheel drive, that's why I like the Polaris Sportsman. Just my personal preference though.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

They are independent rear. I had a 660 Grizzly back in 2004, liked the bike but didn't like the body roll going around a turn. Maybe some bigger tires and wheel spacers will fix that.

Nautica, thats an awesome price no matter what. If I don't get a new truck later this year, I'm going to go for a Grizzly. I got a price from Rusty Palmer's in PA for $9100 for a '13 with 3000lb winch and 60" plow installed which I thought was a good deal. I'll go for that if I decide to hang onto my truck for a little while longer.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

The 700 Grizz, and it's little brother 550 are great quads. Two of our fellow riders have them, and they love them.

The only other quad I would by other than a King would be a Grizz.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BlueRam2500;1591323 said:


> They are independent rear. I had a 660 Grizzly back in 2004, liked the bike but didn't like the body roll going around a turn. Maybe some bigger tires and wheel spacers will fix that.
> 
> .


A friend of my son has Grizzly 700 and even with big tires and spacers its still top heavy This past summer We all was trail rideing and that Grizzly spent more time on its side then on 4 wheels
One time rolled over and throttle got stuck wide open and once got back on all 4 wheels it took off It was funny :laughing:


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Antlerart06;1592630 said:


> A friend of my son has Grizzly 700 and even with big tires and spacers its still top heavy This past summer We all was trail rideing and that Grizzly spent more time on its side then on 4 wheels
> One time rolled over and throttle got stuck wide open and once got back on all 4 wheels it took off It was funny :laughing:


I have fond memories of taking turns on my '04 and almost going over. Maybe if I add larger, wider tires it will help it out.


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a '12 Grizzly 450.... great machine. As far as tipping over, any atv can do that. I've done it once, but I was asking for it, full power-slide sideways.. Its bound to tip.
I got the 450 because its smaller footprint (plowing sidewalks and tight spaces) its not overly huge, and its carburated. I don't want to have to mess with that EFI stuff, my luck it would fail me deep in a canadian woods, days from a yamaha dealer. I'll stick to what I can fix with a screwdriver!

As far a power, and plowing, it has plenty... Wouldn't need more, (not bad on fuel=more plowing profit)
Top speed though? Not to great, although I don't need a work quad getting me up to 55 mph or more.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BlueRam2500;1592894 said:


> I have fond memories of taking turns on my '04 and almost going over. Maybe if I add larger, wider tires it will help it out.


My father bought one the First 660 independant rear and right off bat He put wide tires on it 
You had to watch when you turn it un like my Sportsman I could take a corner at high speed with all 4 wheels on the ground I tried it with that 660 and there no way I could keep 4 wheels on the ground
My father bought it It was easy to steer for him vs his Sportsman Now He rides 800 Ranger
The 660 just sets We use it some moving cattle Since my sportsman setup for snow I ride the 660 to look for deer sheds


----------



## livergsp (Aug 13, 2011)

*The Grizzly is A great machine...*

www.grizzlycentral.com is the way to go as far as info.

My 2011 550eps is awesome!
I have not had much snow since my purchase, but I know it will do the job.
They are very reliable machines.
I did not want to spend the extra cash for the 700, and I am happy!
Stock tires stunk so I went with GBC Grim Reapers in 25x8-12/25x10-12.
8ply radial really helped!
My 550 goes over 60mph and doesn't seem to be under powered ever.

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

i like the larger size and feel of the Kawasaki better because im a bigger guy


----------



## livergsp (Aug 13, 2011)

*How is the Kawasaki Prairie 360 Bigger?*



ScubaSteve728;1600125 said:


> i like the larger size and feel of the Kawasaki better because im a bigger guy


Maybe A BruteForce, but not the Prairie 360.
I think the specs are real close to A Grizzly.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ScubaSteve728;1600125 said:


> i like the larger size and feel of the Kawasaki better because im a bigger guy


That 360 isnt a big atv thats size I would buy that for my kids to ride
My hunting buddy has one he is a 300lb guy When we trail ride I always thought he was slow so I got on it They are slow vs 500 and bigger ATVs Since that one trail ride He traded up to the BruteForce now he stays up with us on trails

360 be good for snow plowing


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Spelling and punctuation isn't optional. How many of you guys actually graduated? Considering yourself a professional means being professional in all aspects of the word., and you do realize that there is a spell-check function here in case you're not that good at spelling, right? Jesus Christ, I'd never sign a contract with someone who couldn't even get the spelling and punctuation right in their own contract!


----------



## livergsp (Aug 13, 2011)

*Jeff, Your post is uncalled for!!!*



Harleyjeff;1591295 said:


> I don't know if Grizzlies have independant rear suspension, do they? That's the only type of machine I'd have. And also a minimum of a front differential lock. So, for me, between the independant rear suspension and true all wheel drive, that's why I like the Polaris Sportsman. Just my personal preference though.


Just look at your other post on this thread. How do you spell "independent"???
I understood what you meant, and I understand what the other posters have said.
So for you to say/post what you posted is wrong!
" #21 Today, 12:57 AM 
Harleyjeff 
Senior Member Join Date: Sep 2009
Location: Round Lake Heights Illinois
Posts: 153 
Spelling and punctuation isn't optional. How many of you guys actually graduated? Considering yourself a professional means being professional in all aspects of the word., and you do realize that there is a spell-check function here in case you're not that good at spelling, right? Jesus Christ, I'd never sign a contract with someone who couldn't even get the spelling and punctuation right in their own contract! "

Come on dude, be cool!Thumbs Up
We are not all perfect!

Thank you,
Scott


----------



## 30below (Jan 11, 2009)

My wife and I both have grizzly 700's. They are great all around machines. They have good power, however not the most powerful out there anymore. They are one of the best for reliability. They are a little tipsy because the suspension is a little soft. I plow with mine and it's awesome. Good mileage out of a tank of gas. Oh and the CVT belt setup is the best in the industry, IMO.


----------



## champ3jd (Dec 16, 2005)

We have a 700 and a 450.
Too do it again, I wouldn't buy the 450, I would go with the 550 which they didn't release till I already had the 450.
The 700 is awesome! I plowed our 1/4 mile long steep curvy gravel driveway from '07 to '12 with no issues at all.
Bought a Ranger with a Boss plow in '12 and it's great.
You are right on the Yamaha cvt, it's by far the best out there. I have finally got use to the Polaris setup, but the Yammi is wayyyyyyy better!
Love your pics too


----------

